
Puget Custom Computers: Custom Built Computer Systems - banderon
http://www.pugetsystems.com/nav/aquarium/EATX/customize.php
======
dandrews
Flagged, scusa.

(I'm a satisfied PCC customer. Excellent machines, careful assembly,
responsive personal support. But your post is simply not HN-worthy.)

